# Sail repair - Tape or Sew? w/ pictures



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

As the pictures show, this sail has about an 8" separation at one of the seams. My original intention was to try and sew it back together, but I don't think that's going to work very well. I bought some Kevlar tape, but I've used sailtape before and didn't hold very well. Anyone got a suggestion?


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

I've had good luck with sail tape on Dacron. Do two layers, both vertical and horizontal. Never tried it on Mylar, though.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Laminate sails can be a problem since traditional sail repair materials can have a problem sticking to the laminate materials. I think you're going to have to put a big patch over the rip on both sides of the sail, and then sew it in place. It would be better if the patch materials were adhesive backed, as it would make the repair easier to complete and probably a good deal stronger as a final result.


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

I was thinking I'd need a bigger patch, all I could find today was 3" tape at West Marine.


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

I couldn't wait to get a bigger patch, so I used the 3" adhesive Kevlar tape. It seems to have stuck pretty good, (I put it on both sides). We'll see.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd sew through the tape as well.


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> I'd sew through the tape as well.


Well, I should have taken your advise. I tried it out yesterday, without sewing through the tape and it didn't hold. It lasted about 20 minutes. Dang it!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm heading out to take some photos of a sail I bought that was torn. ($20.00 for a Neil Pryde working jib before anyone laughs too hard about buying it)

I'll post up a photo of it and see if anyone can reccomend how to fix it. I don't have a single sail loft anywhere near me in Denver...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... I told ya so...  Damn... the glue just isn't as sticky as it used to be... actually, I think it is more a matter of the mylar being harder to stick to than anything else. Stitching it up properly always makes a glued-on patch much stronger.



US25 said:


> Well, I should have taken your advise. I tried it out yesterday, without sewing through the tape and it didn't hold. It lasted about 20 minutes. Dang it!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a 140% dacron genny on my O'Day 302 with a leech seem rip, my plan is to use sail tape on both sides to hold the edges together then sew a 6 inch strip of dacron on both sides through the tape. I have an industrial sewing machine and i'm running to Defender this morning to pick up supplies. Will let you know how it works out.

Dennis


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Often tape doesn't seem to hold on sails. I know part of that is because there's usually some microfine salt spray that acts as a release powder. But something I found out (don't ask me how or why<G>) is that if you use a good glue/epoxy and then place a good tape over it, the tape gets permanently bound to the glue.

On a sail, I'd vote for urethane glue, like Goop, applied after washing the area clean (water then alcohol), topped with sail tape or gaffers tape (which is similar to duct tape, but 3x more expensive with an adhesive that doesn't turn to goo). Plumbers Goop is supposed to have things in it making it bond better to plastics, so I'd try either that one or plain Goop.

And then of course if you can--still stitch over the repair.<G>


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Even if you have to hand sew it, it doesn't take much time. I find hand sewing sail material easier than hand sewing cloth because everything is bigger, the needles, threading, stitches, everything.


----------



## travler37 (Mar 30, 2007)

Try a iron.As in clothing.Put a double layer of cotton{t-shirt} above and below.Heat will make tape stick better.
Mark


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Heat in general is not good for laminated sails... I would advise against using an iron on laminated sails.


----------



## travler37 (Mar 30, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Heat in general is not good for laminated sails... I would advise against using an iron on laminated sails.


 Not HOT heat.Just around 70/80 degrees.No hotter than a summer day.Difference is sail is flat and supported when heated so glue works into sail.
Mark


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

I wasn't going to post this picture because I was a little embarrased by my poor sewing skills, but I used the sail last night in a race (15 knot winds) and it held! I didn't use any heat, just tape on both sides and a little "professional" sewing.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

US25 said:


> I wasn't going to post this picture because I was a little embarrased by my poor sewing skills, but I used the sail last night in a race (15 knot winds) and it held! I didn't use any heat, just tape on both sides and a little "professional" sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job want to do my boat cushions ......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The sewing really makes a huge difference, since the stitches help prevent the tape adhesive from being stressed in shear, rather than tension. Many adhesives will creep under shearing forces, but will be much stronger in tension.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> The sewing really makes a huge difference, since the stitches help prevent the tape adhesive from being stressed in shear, rather than tension. Many adhesives will creep under shearing forces, but will be much stronger in tension.


I agree, I don't know why someone would want to avoid sewing a sail. Sailors go to more trouble to avoid sewing than it takes to sew it! I mean by the time you even drive to the store and buy tape and come back you could have already sewn the thing and be done with it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The tape is nice because it holds itself in place while you're sewing, and keeps the rip or tear shut while you're sewing.


----------

